# Wanted- Huntaway dog



## Paddymeboy (May 26, 2009)

Looking to buy a New Zealand Huntaway dog. It would be appreciated if any one knows of pups for sale, or of breeders of Huntaways (preferably from working Dam & sire) or a young Huntaway that needs a good home, would contact me. 
Any help would really be appreciated


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

hello do you want a full huntaway or would you consider a huntaway cross lets say a huntaway cross collie?


----------



## Paddymeboy (May 26, 2009)

Hello Devildogz
Thank you for your reply.

I would prefer a full blood Huntaway. I do not have a problem with cross breeds, however in this case a full blood Huntaway would be preferred.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Is it for a working home? Just asking cos alot of rescues won't rehome to working homes (mad I know!) We do as long as dog is a family pet too and lives indoors. I do come across them sometimes so will keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## Paddymeboy (May 26, 2009)

Hello JSR
Thank you for your reply.

The dog would be kept as a working dog, it is a New Zealand Huntaway. Having this type of dog as a pet would be cruelty, unless you are a marathon runner, train everyday and you want the dog to keep you company on your training runs).

In a working environment your dog is your most treasured asset and trusted companion, it is with you 12 - 16 hours a day and in the case of my son, his dog used to wake him every morning at 5.30 and if he had not arisen by 6am the dog would bark the house down. (So you tell me, who was the boss?).

A New Zealand Huntaway becomes an integral part of your family. He takes it upon himself to be the protector of all, and is fantastic at shepherding children away from dangerous situations and will aways stand between a family member and a stranger.

So to answer your question, the dog would be a working dog, a pet and a valued member of the family.

Take care


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I totally agree with you, I wish more people thought about their breed choice before buying unsuitable high demanding dogs for 'pet' homes. Like I said the rescue I work with is happy to rehome to working homes, we are very rural so get alot of ex-farm dogs and dogs that aren't suited to working life styles through our doors, (got a JRT that was scared of rabbit holes happily snoozing on my sofa as we speak actually!!:lol but we do sometimes get excellent candidates for working life and have passed many to the local gameskeepers and enthusiasts. My happiest paring was a spaniel cross who was just too manic for a family home, she now lives and works with a gentleman that shoots and you never see man without his dog, they are inseparable and it's a pleasure to see. :thumbsup:

Good luck with your search it's a fabulous choice of dog!


----------



## Paddymeboy (May 26, 2009)

Hello JSR
Thank you for your reply.

We shall keep looking.

Good luck with your dog rescue service and if we can be of any help to you in promoting your service, perhaps you would like to email me your contact details at [email protected]

Take Care


----------

